# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Rode bultjes later paars.

## deniske009

hallo,

sinds kort krijg ik rode bultjes die erg jeuken en soms ook wat dik zijn die na 1 tot 2 dagen later paars zijn. ik heb deze bultjes nog nooit gehad. ze zitten alleen maar op mijn beide benen wat zijn het en wat kan ik eraan doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben je misschien recent nog op vakantie geweest of in de zon gezeten? Ik heb dit zelf ook in mijn vakantie gehad op mijn armen en benen en dit bleek toen een uitslag van de zon te zijn!

----------

